# Whats your dream hunt?



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

NOT GIRLS Hmmmmm---------- Brown bear hunt in alaska with my bow or to hunt the big 5 of Africa with my bow.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

the one hunt i want to do before i die, is a elk hunt with one of my longbows. moose would be my second choice


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

cool guys cool.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bow hunting elk in the rocky mountains would be my dream hunt.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

ONE more ------ Red stag in newzeland with bow I have never seen it done on tv always with a gun.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sweet. yeah i was also thinking elk, but i like the look of caribou better, cause i would mount it if i got one.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Must be nice to ask for it for a HS grad gift or a wedding gift. I'd have been ripped by parents or wife at either mention. I'd also probably not value it as much as if I were to work for a trip that costs substantial amounts of money. You may want to pay attention in match class though...I'd be making much more money if I used that side of my brain rather than the side that handles language. 

I want that perfect week-long bow hunt in Iowa, Kansas, or Illinois smack in the middle of the seek/chase phase. 

Non-whitetail...I'd love to arrow an elk someday at a very close distance. Defintely on the to-do list.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

phade said:


> Must be nice to ask for it for a HS grad gift or a wedding gift. I'd have been ripped by parents or wife at either mention. I'd also probably not value it as much as if I were to work for a trip that costs substantial amounts of money. You may want to pay attention in match class though...I'd be making much more money if I used that side of my brain rather than the side that handles language.
> 
> I want that perfect week-long bow hunt in Iowa, Kansas, or Illinois smack in the middle of the seek/chase phase.
> 
> Non-whitetail...I'd love to arrow an elk someday at a very close distance. Defintely on the to-do list.


even if i dont get it as a gift I would LOVE to work forward to a trip, before I have a family to worry about and such. who knows! maybe the wife will want to go too. except 2 mounts would be about 5 grand. haha


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Either elk or mule deer.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

BIG axis deer with a bow and a blackbuck.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

60+'' Yukon moose OR a 360+" elk (spot and stalk or call one in)

Also a spot and stalk speed goat hunt. 

I would also like to shoot a 200 plus inch mulie but I could do that in the next couple of years, well i hope i can.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Well...my dream hunt would probably be a simple elk hunt with my bow, and my dad. Even if we didn't kill anything. I also would like to go and hunt in Africa with my dad, my best friend, and his dad. If our GPA's are good enough our dads are going to take me and my buddy on our dream hunt.


----------



## pjdionne (Jan 1, 2011)

Caribou archery hunt with 2 kills tags.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Chasing the "big 5" with my bow in africa.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hahah great thinking in math class classic lol!

I would have to say I would like to hunt caribou and moose in canada for a couple of weeks with my family there. And of course I would have my MATHEWS with me, and maybe a .44 mag for a handgun for those grizzlies if I happen to get too close to one!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

The hunt I dream about most is bowhunting elk. other than that caribou looks fun too, so does alaskan brown bear huntin.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

My dream hunt would be hunting Caribou and Elk someday. Many animals on the list. I would really like to go to New Zealand on a Red Stag hunt.

Another dream hunt would be killing a trophy whitetail someday!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'd like to go north of the arctic circle and get an arctic grizzly and a polar bear.. but the way its going and with import laws there isn't as much of a push.

after that i would like to get a big dall sheep ram (in ak its a min of full curl, but i would like to get bigger), i just don't know if i have that one in me


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Well...my dream hunt would probably be a simple elk hunt with my bow, and my dad. Even if we didn't kill anything. I also would like to go and hunt in Africa with my dad, my best friend, and his dad. If our GPA's are good enough our dads are going to take me and my buddy on our dream hunt.


holy crap good deal bro, i try but my math teacher is horrible. no a in algebra..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

these are all cool dream hunts, and yeah clint, my math teacher puts my into fall dreaming mode, i zone out so bad i actually have walked around and pretended to shoot my bow, true story, no bs.


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

I want that perfect week-long bow hunt in Iowa, Kansas, or Illinois smack in the middle of the seek/chase phase. 

X2 !! I can't think of anything better than a legit chance at a 160-170 + whitetail in Iowa or there-abouts ( real light colored rack with TONS of mass !!).


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

dont come to northern illinois! we barley have any nice bucks up here! let alone deer at all!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Javelin, grizzly, elk, or or polar bear. Would be nice


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i like elk too, but i like caribou.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

haha math class were on spring break 
my dream hunt would be a elk hunt with my dad and best friend with us all tagging out(but mine the biggest)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha, i was on break last week  and off course we get the biggest!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> sweet. yeah i was also thinking elk, but i like the look of caribou better, cause i would mount it if i got one.


I don't, I think elk are more fun to hunt since they bugle, but I didn't put and elk hunt down since I allready go out elk hunting going out again this year most likely which is very awesome and lucky for me!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> these are all cool dream hunts, and yeah clint, my math teacher puts my into fall dreaming mode, i zone out so bad i actually have walked around and pretended to shoot my bow, true story, no bs.


hahaha that's funny, I tend to do that sometimes & when I stretch just 'cause it looks like I'm drawing back my bow lol!


----------



## recurveboy (Mar 14, 2010)

Realisticly- Moose up in alaska
real dream hunt- black rhino in africa, even though there is no way in hell i could pull back anything that would take a rhino


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

elk or polar bear trip for a week or two spot and stalk would be sweet and hope to elk hunt in the next 5-6 years


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> hahaha that's funny, I tend to do that sometimes & when I stretch just 'cause it looks like I'm drawing back my bow lol!


i do the same thing haha


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i would have to say hunting elk. but i want to do a 7 day trip where we pack in on horses and call in a big bull. in would like the bull to be 380+


----------

